# SE Study Guide - Bridge-Vertical & Lateral



## sellahilan (Jun 16, 2015)

I would like to share good free reference for SE Bridge - Both lateral and vertical.

Bridge Questions - AM Part

Book - All Example Based

Simplified LRFD Bridge Design Hardcover – April 8, 2013

by Jai B. Kim (Editor), Robert H. Kim (Editor), Jonathan Eberle (Editor) 
Vertical -PM- Q1

Above books is more than enough.

Vertical -PM-Q2

Abutment

http://azdot.gov/docs/default-source/bridge-group/appendix_a_example_2_1.pdf?sfvrsn=2

Retaining wall:

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/bridge/pdf/lrfdmanual/section11.pdf

Vertical- Q-3 (Example below is more than enough to get 50% weight evening question)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-practice/pdf/bdp_9.pdf

Lateral-Q-1

Lateral Q-3 example and NCEES Sample Exam Question

Lateral Q-2

Lateral Q-3 examples and NCEES Sample Exam Question

Lateral Q-3 (This will be more than enough to answer Q3 -50% of your PM)

http://www.idot.illinois.gov/assets/uploads/files/doing-business/memorandums-&amp;-letters/highways/bridges/bm-design-guides/bm%203.15%20seismic%20design.pdf

If you want more reference:

PCA Bridge Design Examples - For Concrete Bridge Question

FHWA- Steel Bridge Handbook -For Steel Bridge Question


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 16, 2015)

[summon bassplayer]

Great references, even for us building guys.


----------



## sellahilan (Jun 17, 2015)

for design part.......SEAOC design manuals (Vol 1 to 5) great manuals). But, you have to buy them....

I found that following one is free download and very nice one.






2009 NEHRP Recommended Seismic Provisions: Design ExamplesLink below.






https://www.fema.gov...documents/30946

If somebody has Hiner's CA Seismic Review work book, it would be great reference as well for seismic basic understanding and seismic analysis part.


----------

